
Google SSL cert just expired - 925dk
https://twitter.com/925dk/status/584400721656807425
======
underyx
Can we have this title changed to 'smtp.google.com SSL cert expired'? I see no
reason to keep it ambiguous.

------
shirro
I don't understand. Google has their own CA and does regular certificate
rotation for their web sites. How can a company like that not have every
certificate change scheduled? Even small companies would have them diarised.

------
thrownaway2424
Specifically it's the intermediate certificate that expired.

------
johansch
Wouldn't it be great if there was a service that..

Oh, someone has already built it, of course:

[http://certalert.me/](http://certalert.me/)

------
hackinsider
[http://www.securityweek.com/google-lets-smtp-certificate-
exp...](http://www.securityweek.com/google-lets-smtp-certificate-expire)

